# Humbuster fix for humming transformers



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this product? 

Manufactured by PS Audio to remove DC from the AC line so the xfrmr won't buzz/hum.

I'm looking for a solution for a humming tranny in my power amp. I have tried/researched everything else.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not tried one, but in looking at the web site for it previously I was not impressed with why it might be worthwhile. While Paul McGowan of PS has to be considered one of the brightest and most creative designers in the business, one has to wonder about some of his offerings. Just reading his newsletter, I have trouble finding solid reasoning behind much of his product line. The Humbuster is a curious one. There are no specifications offered, only claims. No specific discussion about the technology, just claims. I wonder how much of a problem is there to be solved in the first place. It specifically says that it does not fix ground loops. For the price, you could find less expensive transformers with likely more capacity.

Humming transformers are usually due to uneven and loose windings. One solution that is sometimes used is dipping the windings in lacquer. This requires some dissassembly which may be impossible with many devices. Have you tried tightening the mounting and assembly screws?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I have researched everything, with help from many sources. New parts not available, no data available on the original transformer, and no viable way to do a simple fix on this one.

Toroid of Maryland said they could build me a new one by "reverse engineering" my unit, and then making a clone. This could cost from $200 to $400, more than I'm willing to spend on an 18 year old amp!

The good thing about the Humbuster is that it comes with a 30 day in home trial, money back guarantee.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you know the required voltage, what is so hard about matching a transformer?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess there is more to it than that. The xfrmr is seriously multi-tapped, and was too complicated for my local tech to analyze. I contacted John Hillig (Musical Concepts) and he pointed out several issues as well.

This whole thing has rapidly turned into a can of worms. 

Then, there is the space issue, as this is a low profile amp with extremely tight tolerances.

As another tech pointed out, you can make a brick fly if you are willing to spend the money.

Guess we'll live with it as it is for now, and shop for another amp down the road.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

If you are still wanting to fix this, as was mentioned earlier, it is not impossible to find a match. You didn't mention the amp. If it is solid state then even if it is a multi tap it can't be very complicated.

Measuring the voltages coming out of the taps is pretty basic stuff. Find a tech who can measure every single tap on the output side in relation to what they are calling ground or to one another. That's it.

Typically solid state devices have very predictable transformer output levels because the integrated circuits and transistors function on fairly uniform dc voltages. You will also have a high one for the output transistors.


----------

